# Is all this stuff set up correctly?



## Hackerman (May 3, 2014)

OK, a lot of this stuff is new to me so I want to get a final OK from all you wonderful teachers. LOL

It starts with a Can-Lite 6"x24" carbon filter (rated 600 CFM) hanging from the ceiling with 2 chains wrapped around it attached to hooks in the ceiling. (I hope it's OK to have this filter mounter sideways like I do). The duct goes out of the filter to the air cooled hood, past a 1000w Hortilux HPS, out of the hood into an Active Air 6" inline fan (rated at 400 CFM). A 90 degree elbow right out of the fan takes the air straight though a hole in the ceiling.

I have 2 oscillating fans blowing up and around the room. Nothing real directly on the plants but more against the walls and ceiling just to stir the air. I will cut down to 1 fan when I get everything all square.

Sound OK?

My observations:

The filter is too close to the wall and ceiling. I believe that might block some air flow. It's not touching the wall or ceiling. About an inch or 2 away. Most of the filter is open to flow.

The filter is rated at 600 CFM and the fan at 400 CFM. The way I understand it, that's OK. As long as it's not the other way around. This filter should allow the fan to work a little easier.

90 Degree elbow coming out of the fan is not great but I don't have much choice. And it's a rigid elbow so it's all open and not collapsed like flex duct would be.

I notice with the fan running this fast, the flex ducts "suck up" (for lack of a better word). Is that OK? Seems like a lot of back pressure on the fan.

Thanks again all. 

View attachment setup.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (May 4, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> OK, a lot of this stuff is new to me so I want to get a final OK from all you wonderful teachers. LOL
> 
> It starts with a Can-Lite 6"x24" carbon filter (rated 600 CFM) hanging from the ceiling with 2 chains wrapped around it attached to hooks in the ceiling. (I hope it's OK to have this filter mounter sideways like I do). The duct goes out of the filter to the air cooled hood, past a 1000w Hortilux HPS, out of the hood into an Active Air 6" inline fan (rated at 400 CFM). A 90 degree elbow right out of the fan takes the air straight though a hole in the ceiling.
> 
> ...



You almost got it, you actually are noticing signs of it being hooked up wrong in the duct. You want to be pushing the air thru the duct not pulling it, so it doesn't collapse the duct and cause extra static resistance over the edges. By pushing the air with the filter directly behind the fan you will reduce the amount of resistance from the filter, these two facts will improve the system, but you can make it even more efficient by utilizing hard pipe elbows and taking out as much slack out of the duct you're using, but I'm going to recommend you also switch that slinky pipe for the harder flexi pipe, you'll thank me later. You also want to try and always keep the duct as straight as possible and keep as many 90s and turns down to a minimum, and use aluminum tape to seal any leaking areas. I wouldn't worry about the filter touching the wall to cause any drag on the system you would have to be blocking at least 10% of the filter.. Hope this helps


----------



## Hackerman (May 4, 2014)

I can't push air through the filter. It has to be sucked through.

Did I misunderstand?


----------



## orangesunshine (May 4, 2014)

you got it right---u pull air thru the filter thru the light thru the fan and out---pushing is not correct---as far as 90 degree elbows go---do not use them if u don't have to---they are not the path of least resistance of which u are trying to accomplish---keep ur ducting a short and straight as possible---dont be afraid to allow an oscillating fan to gently move the plants around--this will help strengthen the plant, circulate fresh air thru the plant, and makes it a bit uninhabitable for insects to get comfy---u did not misunderstand---lyfspan advice will work but is not the most efficient as this is not the intended use of the equipment


----------



## orangesunshine (May 4, 2014)

another tip from the frugal---if u remove the cap on the filter so air is not running thru  the carbon until your plants start to smell like dank---u will extend the life of the carbon and may not have to replace it for an entire year


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2014)

The filter can be connected at either end of your run--some people do not have room in their space and put it on the outlet side of the fan, but this is not the prefered way.  Most do like you have, Hackman, with the fan in the grow space.  Making your duct runs as straight as possible and with as few bends as possible like orange mentioned is probably the best thing you can do.  The filter can be oriented any way, vertical or horizontal.  You might want to see if you can find some better ducting if it is collapsing.


----------



## Hackerman (May 4, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> another tip from the frugal---if u remove the cap on the filter so air is not running thru  the carbon until your plants start to smell like dank---u will extend the life of the carbon and may not have to replace it for an entire year




Ooooo, I like that. I didn't know you could do that. Awesome. I'll let you know how it goes.

Anyone know how to remove the cap? I assume you mean the bottom cap, not the flanged end (I hope) LOL


----------



## orangesunshine (May 4, 2014)

bottom cap in the center should just pry/pop off with a screw driver


----------



## lyfespan (May 4, 2014)

Done giving advice here, your welcome.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 4, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Done giving advice here, your welcome.



if i did---i didn't mean to offend you---there are a number of ways to git er dun---everything needs tweaking to suit a particular space as no 2 spaces the same---imo with his set up it was more efficient to give the advice that i did---a straight line for ducting will always be more efficient than elbows    

:48:


----------



## lyfespan (May 4, 2014)

The principles for air moving are very simple, 

Bad air~> filter~> fan~> light hoods~> end run as short as possible with as little resistance as possible.
 NOT
Bad air~>filter~> light hoods~>fan~> end run whatever 

Go get in a pool with a long straw and try to breathe underwater, tell me how that works out, same principle.

Air, water, and electrical all function a specific way, there is no other way to do it right. That's like saying there is more than one way to do an algebra equation, no there's a specific formula and laws


----------



## Hackerman (May 4, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Done giving advice here, your welcome.



LMAO... hey bud, don't get your panties in a wad. Besides, you are absolutely right (not sure anyone said you weren't).

Don't stop posting just because I'm a little harsh or thankless. Just look at it as therapy. LOL However you feel, know this... I do appreciate your input. And, like I said, in this case, you are absolutely correct. Here is how Can suggests setting it up....

_When Air cooling lights, should you push or pull your airflow? 

We  recommend to push the air through your air cooled lights to avoid  overheating your fan and to create a positive air pressure in your  ducting and light hoods._

Oh.... and, thank you.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 4, 2014)

crazy---do the fan, lights, and scrubber all suggest optimal suggested use


----------



## Hackerman (May 4, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> another tip from the frugal---if u remove the cap on the filter so air is not running thru  the carbon until your plants start to smell like dank---u will extend the life of the carbon and may not have to replace it for an entire year



I looked at the filter and I'm not real sure I want to pop that cap off. I see carbon spilling out all over. There are 4 screws holing it on and it's crimped.... blah blah LOL

However, I like your idea so how about this...

Instead of having the flex hose coming right off the filter, I am going to put a rigid T on the filter. Then, I'll connect the flex duct to the straight outlet on the T.

I'll get a cap and a nice rubber seal for the other outlet on the T.

When I want to use the filter, I'll put the cap on the T. When I don't want to use the filter, I'll uncap it and the air will draw in through the opening. Sounds like an easy fix.

I can't move the fan right now to re-arrange the sequence like lyfespan recommended. I'll get to that later.

For now, this will really help increase my overall ventilation, I'm sure.

Thanks again for the idea.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 5, 2014)

u be welcome---strange the cap doesnt just pop off the center to allow u to bypass the carbon wash till u need it

imo keep it simple---no need for the "T"---just detach the duct from the filter and hook it up with a hose clamp that screws tight when u need it---keep the fan running on the other end to pull air thru the lights all the while


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

I will continue pulling air rather than pushing it. The negative pressure that is created allows me to not even need a filter. I just vent the air outside.  My fan has been running fine for years now, no heat damage. jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 5, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I will continue pulling air rather than pushing it. The negative pressure that is created allows me to not even need a filter. I just vent the air outside. My fan has been running fine for years now, no heat damage. jmo



 :yeahthat:  I am going to put my first filter in soon.  I am going to be using the exhaust air from the flowering room to help keep a small greenhouse warm at night.  So, I need the incoming air to have no odor.  Otherwise, I just vent to the outside like HL without any problems.  You can stand right next to my flowering room and not any odor at all.  LOL--I think that my Vortex fan is the only piece of equipment that I have never had to replace.  I have a spare that I have owned for years and never used.


----------

